# Share the Bunkhouse at Chimney Pond - Katahdin!



## diggafromdover (Sep 16, 2003)

*Cowboy up for Katahdin! 
Bag the Knife's Edge! 
Sacrifice yourself on Cathedral   
Drink from the spring of Thoreau :beer: * 
I am part of a group which rents the Bunkhouse every year at Chimney Pond in early fall, this year Sept 19, 20 and 21. We have Two open spaces. We drive up Friday AM from Dover, NH, camp for three nights and hike, hike, hike. This is your opportunity to bag Big K, Pamola, the Knife Edge and Hamlin Ridge. At night you share the bunkhouse  :argue:  with 8 other congenial souls of varying ages and proclivities. Cribbage and pass the trash games enliven the evening. 

This is an ALL WEATHER TRIP. :dunce: 

Want to go? You know you do. Can you go? Let me know. This is number 8 for me.

Joe Jalbert
603-755-9148


----------

